# >> Come and Explore the Wonders of Rio de Janeiro State



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

For me, the 7 Wonders near Rio de Janeiro City are the cities of: *Niteroi, Paraty, Buzios, Petropolis, 
Arraial do Cabo, Angra dos Reis and Ilha Grande Archipelago.* 
The focus of this thread is not the city of Rio. The focus is Rio State, one of
the most beautiful states in the world and the seven wonderful places near 
the famous Rio de Janeiro City:










*>> Welcome To Rio de Janeiro State <<*


Cristo Redentor por erictoshio1234, no Flickr

*1- Niteroi (Contemporary Architecture and Culture)*


MAC - Niterói por balilafirmeza, no Flickr


MAC - Niterói RJ por avanco, no Flickr

*2- Petropolis (History and Culture)*


Petrópolis: Palácio Imperial 3 por David Baggins, no Flickr


Palácio Quitandinha - Petrópolis por acmaximo, no Flickr

*3- Arraial do Cabo (Beautiful Beaches)*


Arraial do Cabo III por m.cavalcanti, no Flickr


Arraial do Cabo (RJ), Brazil por Melissa Becker, no Flickr

*4- Buzios (Beautiful Beaches)*


#HOLIDAY IN THE SUN - BÚZIOS / AZEDA II por Pr. Léo Vargas - RJ, no Flickr


praia do canto - búzios por christiane alberca, no Flickr

*5- Paraty (History, Culture and Beaches)*


Paraty por EduLopes, no Flickr


FLIP | Paraty por thiago.carrapatoso, no Flickr

*6- Ilha Grande Arachipelago, at Angra dos Reis City (Beautiful Beaches)*


Lagoa Azul - Ilha Grande - RJ por andre.lavor, no Flickr


Lagoa Azul em Ilha Grande por freakcoders, no Flickr
​


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Amazing. Great weather, great beaches, great people.


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*More pics of the small city of Arraial do Cabo:*


Arraial do Cabo, Rio de Janeiro por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Arraial do Cabo, Rio de Janeiro por Visit Brasil, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*And more of the small and historic Paraty City:*


paraty vista do porto por Má Fernández, no Flickr


Paraty - Rio de Janeiro 2010 por Tilosj, no Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunning thread, well done mate  Rio is one of my favourite cities, I loved my visit there but it was way too short  Keep 'em coming


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thank you brother.

*More 2... Niteroi City (The Niteroi Contemporary Art Museum - The the main landmark in the 
city of Niteroi and, for me, the most beautiful museum in Brazil)*


Mac Niterói por Luiz Baltar, no Flickr


Mac Niterói por Luiz Baltar, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Ilhas Botinhas (Bonitas Islands)
Angra dos Reis City, near Ilha Grande Archipelago*​

Angra_Botinas_01_p por d.magliano, no Flickr


Ilha das Botinas por Sil Spinelli, no Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful! Paradise! My single most favorite photo thread in SSC!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Valeu! Thanks my brother!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Paraty City, more...*​

DSC03466 por bayside2842, no Flickr


DSC03403 por bayside2842, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Arraial do Cabo City, more...*​

vamos à praia? por FabioNogueira, no Flickr


olha lá as dunas! por FabioNogueira, no Flickr


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Lovely pictures! You do realise that you don't have to say "xy City" for all cities nor for most of them don't you? You don't always say "Cidade do Rio de Janeiro" do you. Anyway that would translate better as "City of Rio de Janeiro" rather than the other way around and only a few places are commonly called something city.

Paraty looks beautiful, and so does Arraial do Cabo, nice name, the first picture of Petropolis looks soo much like Portugal. Paraty does too, except for the roofs.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G !


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Thanx sambaman!



DanielFigFoz said:


> Lovely pictures! You do realise that you don't have to say "xy City" for all cities nor for most of them don't you? You don't always say "Cidade do Rio de Janeiro" do you. Anyway that would translate better as "City of Rio de Janeiro" rather than the other way around and only a few places are commonly called something city.
> 
> Paraty looks beautiful, and so does Arraial do Cabo, nice name, the first picture of Petropolis looks soo much like Portugal. Paraty does too, except for the roofs.


Oh, *SORRY!*


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Petropolis​*

Palácio de Cristal, Petrópolis,Rj por Jonas de Carvalho, no Flickr


Museu Imperial de Petrópolis, Rj por Jonas de Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Petrópolis, Rj por Jonas de Carvalho, no Flickr


Casa de Santos Dumont, Petrópolis, Rj por Jonas de Carvalho, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Angra dos Reis*


Angra dos Reis por Robson S., no Flickr


Angra dos Reis por Robson S., no Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

That's why I need to get there..:banana::cucumber::banana2::carrot:epper:kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

:drool:

lindas imagens


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful Rio de Janeiro!!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus Rio de Janeiro!!


----------

